# Privoxy and SSL proxy



## Jay_B (Mar 27, 2003)

Hey, I tried to set up Privoxy on my mac. It works great in Mozilla (where you can specify both http and ssl proxy), but I don't use Mozilla. 

In the other browsers, included Camino the Mozilla based browser, they all use the proxy settings defined in System Preferences, which doesn't have SSL proxy. Anybody know how to solve this problem ?? Is Squid a solution ? Or is it possible to cofigure this in "text mode" from excisting apps in OS X ? Is Squid the best to use if not ?

All in all, what's the best solution?


----------



## scaryfish (Mar 27, 2003)

In Network prefs, just under "Web Proxy" is "Secure Web Proxy" - I think that's what you're looking for.


----------

